# What do braxton hicks & real contractions feel like?



## Wobbles

:D x


----------



## sophie

I dont think i had BH but contractions bloody hurt :rofl: no i have been sat here tryin to think how i can explain them, i wont lie it is painful but its not constant as u prob know cos u get the break in between each one , but i really cant explain the pain i just remember thinkin its never gonna be over but before i knew it, it was!. I had these after pains which i found worse!!
Got what a load of help i am lol sorry!


----------



## beanie

I had both. Whenever I had BH's I was convinced it was the start of labour, they wpould come and go and felt like really strong period pains but when I had actual labour pains I really knew it was them. It is very hard to describe but I found they were a lot deeper, and intensive.


----------



## marley2580

I'm getting BH, it's like all my stomach muscles tense up and the bump suddenly feels ten times heavier. Everything goes hard and I often need to pee. Can't help with the real thing just yet, Ask me in two months time lol!


----------



## Wobbles

Wondering if I've been experiencing BHs .... becoming concerned but maybe its like what you mentioned on my other thread Marley baby likes to kick in one direction. 

My side is tender to touch can say now its the abdominal pain just around or above there, it also feels tight, uncomfy around that area and heavy around bottom of stomach. I can feel baby movements low down also so prob related. Started getting little sharp but not overly painful pains on the left too not a big area of pain maybe like someone digging a pin into me (hmmmm lol) its hard to describe & my back has a dull ache within last hour but maybe way I've been lay on sofa.

Been hmmm'ing if to ring MW out of hours number but I don't want to look silly lol!


----------



## Tilly

Braxton hicks weren't that painful, more uncomfortable, rock hard feeling in the stomach and tightening would probably be the best description I could give.

Contractions (I had pain mainly in my back, so im sure this varies) are waves (everyone says that) of pain that start low down and build up and up, get really painful, then die down again .. until the next one anyway! Think really bad period pains. If you have the back pain like I did - I kept feeling as if I could only lay on my left, if I lay on my back I felt faint and the pain got 10x worse. I couldn't stand up, I had to kneel on a pillow and lean on the bed/sofa.

Not trying to scare you :)


----------



## bek74

*Wobbles, I would just ring your MW to ease your mind. I have read a couple of your posts with this pain mentioned, so I would guess it is worrying you to some point. Just to ease your mind give her a call, you won't sound silly honest.*

*All the best mate*


----------



## Imi

Contractions = Hurt like fook!

BH = Tightenings and hard bump ...

No mistaking the Real deal for BH thats what i got told and my god they wer right!!

xxx


----------

